# Custo El Capitan



## Letabilis (21 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant eu l'occasion de switcher sur la GM de Mavericks il y a peu, j'ai un peu de mal (comme à chaque changement de version d'OSX ^^) à retrouver des solutions me permettant les mêmes customisations qu'auparavant. Je lance donc ce fil peut être un peu tôt, mais de toute façon rien ne presse.

Donc, je me contente généralement de peu à savoir :
- Une barre de menu noir : Sur ce point pas de souci, Obsisian menu bar s'est déjà mis à jour.

- Un dock invisible : Là par contre mirage ne fonctionne plus et je n'ai pour le moment pas trouvé d'équivalent.

- Des changements dicônes bien sûr : Il y a bien sûr la méthode classique qui fonctionne toujours, mais j'en profite pour vous demander si vous aviez connaissance d'un remplaçant du même acabit que le défunt CandyBar ?

---

Firefox :

Sans rapport direct avec Mavericks, j'avais une dernière doléance à formuler aux rois de la custo : Lorsque je modifie l'icône de Firefox via la méthode traditionnelle ça se passe très bien à l'exception des moments où je télécharge un fichier.
A ce moment licône de Firefox redevient celle d'origine avec une barre de progression, et ne revient pas à licône personnalisée après le téléchargement. Une idée ?

Merci par avance aux âmes charitables qui se pencheront sur mon cas  ++


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

Letabilis a dit:


> - Une barre de menu noir : Sur ce point pas de souci, Obsisian menu bar s'est déjà mis à jour.



Il y'a aussi Nocturne.



> - Un dock invisible : Là par contre mirage ne fonctionne plus et je n'ai pour le moment pas trouvé d'équivalent.



Normal Apple a modifié son Dock et il semble que le Dock 2D ne soit disponible que sur les côtés, Mirage date un peu aussi il faut dire.



> - Des changements d&#8217;icônes bien sûr : Il y a bien sûr la méthode classique qui fonctionne toujours, mais j'en profite pour vous demander si vous aviez connaissance d'un remplaçant du même acabit que le défunt CandyBar ?



CandyBar ne fonctionne absolument pas ? Il me semble que des gens ayant Mavericks le font fonctionner.

Sinon essaye cette version (je n'ai pas essayé).

Je ne l'utilise pas mais il existe iCondubber.


----------



## Letabilis (22 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour Corentin et merci pour ta réponse.

Bon j'ai jeté un &#339;il à Nocturne pour ne pas rester idiot mais Obsidian menu bar me semble mieux fini, et puisque les deux sont assez proches, j'aime autant rester sur ce dernier. 
(m'enfin c'est toujours bien de connaître les alternatives)

Pour le dock j'avais vu qu'apple avait changé 2/3 trucs, mais j'espérais qu'il existe déjà une parade ^^ Je suppose que ça ne tardera pas, si tu entends parler ...

Et pour CandyBar, non je n'y arrive pas du tout. J'ai la barre jaune en haut de la fenêtre me notifiant qu'il s'agit d'un système inconnu et il ne me permet pas d'appliquer un changement d'icône. (j'ai également testé le lien, mais cette version "modifiée" ne permet pas d'aller plus loin)

Quant à iCondubber, je n'ai pas du tout compris comment il fonctionne  et mes quelques recherches sur le net ne m'en on pas appris bcp plus. Donc là aussi j'espère que des solutions verront le jour 

Merci encore et bonne journée ++

--

Ps : Pour FF tu as pas d'idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

Aucune idée pour Firefox désolé.

iCondubber est une alternative auquel je n'ai également pas encore touché vu que CandyBar fonctionne bien avec Mountain Lion, j'espère que Panic fera un geste pour la sortie de Mavericks on ne sait jamais .


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2013)

Letabilis a dit:


> Lorsque je modifie l'icône de Firefox via la méthode traditionnelle



C'est-à-dire ? Par copier / coller ?

Bon, je suis sous SL, mais voilà comment je m'y prends pour changer l'icône de FF :

1) clic droit sur l'application
2) Afficher le contenu du paquet 
3) Contents >> Ressources : remplacer l'icône originale qui s'y trouve par l'autre version (nom et l'extension du fichier doit être identique)

Ça fonctionne parfaitement, et il ne change pas de visuel lors d'un téléchargement.


----------



## Letabilis (22 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour Mobyduck

C'est bizarre, il me semblait pourtant avoir déjà essayé cette solution 
Quoi qu'il en soit effectivement ça marche, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2013)

Je t'en prie.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

Pas simple , il y'a aussi IconBox disponible sur le Mac App Store mais c'est payant et la dernière version date d'avril 2012.

Franchement j'hésite à mettre 14  sans être sûr que ça marche ...


----------



## Letabilis (23 Octobre 2013)

Et bien hésites encore si tu veux mon avis 

Tu peux télécharger une version d'évaluation sur leur site : http://www.iconboxapp.com/

Mais personnellement, même si je n'ai aucun message d'erreur, je n'arrive pas à modifier la moindre icône (système ou app). 
En gros, tout se passe bien, mais rien ne se passe ^^

Donc le suspense reste à son comble


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

Tu as bien installé IconBox Helper Tool ? Comme indiqué sur leur site ?
Sinon et bien je pense qu'il n'y a qu'à patienter, un éditeur va bien lancer son logiciel (croisons les doigts).


----------



## Letabilis (23 Octobre 2013)

Oui oui, de toute manière le logiciel t'invite à l'installer automatiquement lorsque tu souhaites modifier une icône. 
Mais, chez moi en tous cas, rien n'y fait


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

Merci d'avoir essayer .


----------



## thun (23 Octobre 2013)

Ouais mavericks c'est bien cool mais moi aussi je voudrai pouvoir modifier le dock 
Perso je le met en latéral droit. Je voudrai pouvoir modifier le fond où au moins qu'il soit transparent


----------



## mbk28 (24 Octobre 2013)

Perso, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un sait comment customiser ical qui est le plus laid des logiciel avec cette couleur rose pale pour le jour et grise pour les fins de semaine? Sinon encore un logiciel qu'il va falloir remplacer&#128545;


----------



## michio (24 Octobre 2013)

mbk28 a dit:


> Perso, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un sait comment customiser ical qui est le plus laid des logiciel avec cette couleur rose pale pour le jour et grise pour les fins de semaine? Sinon encore un logiciel qu'il va falloir remplacer&#55357;&#56865;


Tu as essayé la bonne vieille méthode manuelle  ?
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tutos-de-fix-changer-icones-apps-apple-815752.html

Il te faut une version "vide" de l'icône d'iCal.

Je n'ai pas encore essayé de voir si ça fonctionne avec Mavericks.
Effectivement CandyBar ne fonctionne plus du tout.
Je downloade la dernière version dispo en ce moment même (3.3.4 qui bizarrement ne se charge pas en lançant l'update depuis l'appui : http://www.panic.com/blog/candybar-mountain-lion-and-beyond), on ne sait jamais.
Sinon, ce sera à la main... :hosto:

Pour le dock, ni Superdocker, ni TransdockX ne fonctionnent pour le mettre en 2D et/ou transparent.


----------



## Ladypotsy (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis passée moi même sous Maverick depuis hier, hormis le fait de l'incompatibilité de certaines apps...je suis dégoutée d'avoir perdu mon thème Snow tout rose unique ! Sinon c'était la première fois que j'upgradais, j'avais déjà essayé Lion mais l'autonomie partait à vue d'oeil. Mais dans l'ensemble, j'aime beaucoup. Donc je voudrais savoir s'il y a une appli comme themepark pour changer la couleur des fenêtres et compagnie ?

Merci


----------



## Letabilis (24 Octobre 2013)

Je pense qu'il en encore bcp trop tôt pour qu'existe de telles applications.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

Eh non il y'a Flavours qui va bientôt être mis à jour pour Mavericks, on peut même tester la beta en s'inscrivant ici.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)

iCondubber à jour pour Mavericks.


----------



## Letabilis (29 Octobre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> iCondubber à jour pour Mavericks.



Salut C0rentin et merci pour la news 

Je ne sais pas si tu as eu l'occasion de tester mais de mon coté :

- La bonne nouvelle c'est que j'ai compris comment le faire marcher  (avec cette version c'est tout de suite plus compréhensible sur Mavericks)

- La mauvaise c'est que ça ne marche quasiment pas ^^
Je ne suis peut être pas doué, mais je n'ai pas réussi à l'utiliser pour les icônes système ni celles des app téléchargées sur l'appstore. Uniquement sur les app tierces quoi ^^ et du coup pour le moment l'intérêt est limité.
Le changelog du logiciel dispo sur le site de l'éditeur précise bien pour cette version :
*"started partial support for MacOS X Mavericks"* je pense que ça explique mes soucis.

Quoi qu'il en soit c'est cool de savoir que ça avance


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)

Merci d'avoir tester (je n'ai pas encore eu le temps).

Pour les icônes des applications provenant de l'App Store ça ne m'étonne pas CandyBar ne le faisait pas non plus (verrou sur les icônes).


----------



## Letabilis (3 Novembre 2013)

Des fois que certains suivent ce fil, et juste pour le tenir à jour, Lite icon (v2.0b) marche très bien sur Mavericks (à quelques petites exceptions près : finder, corbeille)

C'est en tous cas de loin la meilleurs solution que j'ai testé pour le moment.

Merci à *bess* pour son feedback sur ce fil.

Reste plus que ce foutu dock transparent (me concernant tout du moins )


----------



## bess. (4 Novembre 2013)

N'hésitez pas à soutenir ou le contacter le développeur pour qu'il propose une mise à jour à LiteIcon supportant entièrement Mavericks. 
Il développe aussi AppCleaner et les deux apps sont gratuites.
FreeMacSoft


----------



## Ladypotsy (6 Novembre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Eh non il y'a Flavours qui va bientôt être mis à jour pour Mavericks, on peut même tester la beta en s'inscrivant ici.



Super merci pour l'info ! Marche niquel y a même du rose ! ^^


----------



## gregetcoco (8 Novembre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci d'avoir tester (je n'ai pas encore eu le temps).
> 
> Pour les icônes des applications provenant de l'App Store ça ne m'étonne pas CandyBar ne le faisait pas non plus (verrou sur les icônes).



Biensur que si CandyBar modifie 100 % des icônes sinon quel intérêt


----------



## michio (8 Novembre 2013)

gregetcoco a dit:


> Biensur que si CandyBar modifie 100 % des icônes sinon quel intérêt


Pas 100%, mais pas loin (iCal par exemple, ou les partitions Windaube, pour lesquelles il fallait ruser), sous OS jusqu'à 10.8.
Sous 10.9, les applis AppStore ne sont pas modifiables ; je pense que c'est à ce OSX que Corentin faisait référence.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

gregetcoco a dit:


> Biensur que si CandyBar modifie 100 % des icônes sinon quel intérêt



Non CandyBar ne modifie pas les icônes des applications de l'App Store, point.


----------



## gregetcoco (9 Novembre 2013)

Ok, pardon je dois avoir une version venu de l'espace


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

gregetcoco a dit:


> Ok, pardon je dois avoir une version venu de l'espace



Avec ta version tu changes les icônes de applis achetées sur l'AppStore ? 

Alors oui, tu en as une, change son nom et fait la commercialisée, tu vas gagner de l'argent. 

Maisi au vu de ton avatar, elle doit venir du côté sombre de La Force.


----------



## Kakawet (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous

J'ai un soucis, en essayant de changer l'icone du finder (je l'ai changé dans finder.app/content... et dans dock.app) je me retrouve avec un icone invisible a la place de l'ancien 

Le changement a bien marché pour le finder (quand je fais à propos du finder par ex) mais dans le dock il n'y a qu'une icone invisible (du vide a la place de l'icone) 

Quelqu'un a déjà changer l'icone du finder sur Mavericks et pourrait m'orienter ?

Merci ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

/System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources

finder.png en 128x128 px et finder@2x.png en 256x256 px.


----------



## mistercz100 (13 Novembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Avec ta version tu changes les icônes de applis achetées sur l'AppStore ?
> 
> Alors oui, tu en as une, change son nom et fait la commercialisée, tu vas gagner de l'argent.
> 
> Maisi au vu de ton avatar, elle doit venir du côté sombre de La Force.


 

ça taille dit donc:love:


----------



## Letabilis (19 Novembre 2013)

Letabilis a dit:


> Des fois que certains suivent ce fil, et juste pour le tenir à jour, Lite icon (v2.0b) marche très bien sur Mavericks (à quelques petites exceptions près : finder, corbeille)
> 
> C'est en tous cas de loin la meilleurs solution que j'ai testé pour le moment.
> 
> ...



Petit Up pour signaler que LiteIcon est passé en version 3.0b compatible officielement avec 10.9 

++


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2013)

Merci de l'information !


----------



## bess. (20 Novembre 2013)

Letabilis a dit:


> Petit Up pour signaler que LiteIcon est passé en version 3.0b compatible officielement avec 10.9
> 
> ++



Merci.. et n'hésitez pas à signaler les bugs rencontrés dans cette bêta.


----------



## Calderan (23 Décembre 2013)

Petite news pour voir si d'autres ont les mêmes soucis :
&#63743; Quand j'essaye d'installer Obsidian il me laisse les polices en noir dans mon menu
&#63743; Nocturne me dit que "Installation cannot proceed, as not all requirements were met."
Je suis sur 10.9.1, et le seul outil qui fonctionne encore pour l'instant c'est bartender.

Si je suis le seul à avoir ces soucis, je suis curieux de savoir ce qui diffère chez les autres


----------



## Letabilis (23 Décembre 2013)

Calderan a dit:


> Petite news pour voir si d'autres ont les mêmes soucis :
> &#63743; Quand j'essaye d'installer Obsidian il me laisse les polices en noir dans mon menu
> &#63743; Nocturne me dit que "Installation cannot proceed, as not all requirements were met."
> Je suis sur 10.9.1, et le seul outil qui fonctionne encore pour l'instant c'est bartender.
> ...



Pour ma part je n'ai aucun souci avec obsidian qui marche très bien avec mon mba en 10.9.1


----------



## Calderan (23 Décembre 2013)

Letabilis a dit:


> Pour ma part je n'ai aucun souci avec obsidian qui marche très bien avec mon mba en 10.9.1



il était installé la mise à jour de l'os ou après?


----------



## Letabilis (23 Décembre 2013)

Calderan a dit:


> il était installé la mise à jour de l'os ou après?



Il était installé avant et j'ai dû certainement le réinstaller après.
En réalité je le réinstalle après chaque maj de dropbox afin que l'icone de la barre de menu redevienne blanche (gris clair ok ^^)


----------



## Calderan (23 Décembre 2013)

Bon ... Je réessaye demain. Ça me rassure dans un sens : c'est qu'il est fonctionnel


----------



## Witt (23 Décembre 2013)

Calderan a dit:


> Petite news pour voir si d'autres ont les mêmes soucis :
> &#63743; Quand j'essaye d'installer Obsidian il me laisse les polices en noir dans mon menu
> &#63743; Nocturne me dit que "Installation cannot proceed, as not all requirements were met."
> Je suis sur 10.9.1, et le seul outil qui fonctionne encore pour l'instant c'est bartender.
> ...



J'ai le même problème. Avais-tu installé "Menu bar Icons - OS X Mavericks 10.9" de KillaAaron ?
Pour ma part, je l'avais installé et j'ai fait la mise à jour sans penser à le désinstaller au préalable. Depuis, j'ai le même problème que toi lorsque j'installe Obsidian mais plus embêtant, impossible de revenir à la barre de menu (et à la police) d'origine puisque l'installer de KillaAaron ne fonctionne pas sous 10.9.1.

Je pense, malheureusement, que la seule solution est d'attendre KillaAaron (si c'est bien ton cas) ne mette à jour son installer. Bref.


----------



## Calderan (24 Décembre 2013)

Witt a dit:


> J'ai le même problème. Avais-tu installé "Menu bar Icons - OS X Mavericks 10.9" de KillaAaron ?
> Pour ma part, je l'avais installé et j'ai fait la mise à jour sans penser à le désinstaller au préalable. Depuis, j'ai le même problème que toi lorsque j'installe Obsidian mais plus embêtant, impossible de revenir à la barre de menu (et à la police) d'origine puisque l'installer de KillaAaron ne fonctionne pas sous 10.9.1.
> 
> Je pense, malheureusement, que la seule solution est d'attendre KillaAaron (si c'est bien ton cas) ne mette à jour son installer. Bref.



Non je n'avais rien installé d'autre avant. Enfin, j'avais déjà Obsidian, que j'avais désinstallé c'est tout.
Si je trouve quelque chose, je viendrai poster la solution


----------



## Letabilis (5 Janvier 2014)

Petit retour concernant le dock sous Mavericks :
La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'il existe enfin un logiciel qui sait faire beaucoup (dont le rendre transparent), la mauvaise c'est qu'il coûte 8$ 

Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés ça s'appel dockmod et ça se passe ici (encore en beta) pour les autres merci de partager avec nous si vous avez connaissance d'un freeware qui en ferait tout autant.

++


----------



## dc13 (9 Janvier 2014)

Witt a dit:


> J'ai le même problème. Avais-tu installé "Menu bar Icons - OS X Mavericks 10.9" de KillaAaron ?
> Pour ma part, je l'avais installé et j'ai fait la mise à jour sans penser à le désinstaller au préalable. Depuis, j'ai le même problème que toi lorsque j'installe Obsidian mais plus embêtant, impossible de revenir à la barre de menu (et à la police) d'origine puisque l'installer de KillaAaron ne fonctionne pas sous 10.9.1.
> 
> Je pense, malheureusement, que la seule solution est d'attendre KillaAaron (si c'est bien ton cas) ne mette à jour son installer. Bref.



J'ai eu le même problème sur mon MacBook: texte noir sur fond noir. Obsidian ne fonctionne pas, poubelle.

Par contre, en installant "grain-of-OS-X-Mavericks", j'ai eu la surprise de trouver dans le dmg un package qui met bien le menu en noir, avec le texte en blanc 

Seul hic, les icones airplay, time machine,... sont restées en noir 

Mais c'est déjà un progrès...


----------



## Calderan (11 Janvier 2014)

Super, je viens de tester, et ça fonctionne parfaitement. De plus, comme je ne laisse aucune icônes sur la droite de mon menu (j'utilise bartender), le fait qu'elles ne deviennent pas blanche, ne me gêne pas.

Un tout grand merci


----------



## Ladypotsy (17 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, et bonne année à tous en retard !

Est ce que quelqu'un saurait par hasard où se trouve les images pour changer la couleur du dock svp ? Dans les versions précédentes ça se trouvait dans /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources mais là je sèche  et bon j'ai essayé dockmod mais pour 8 dollars la couleur dis donc...


----------



## Superlior (3 Février 2014)

salut à tous
je suis sous 10.9.1
je change mes icônes de la manière classique en passant par "lire les informations" et "copié collé" de l'icône.
lorsque je drag&drop mon dossier (dont j'ai changé l'icône) dans la barre latérale de ma fenêtre finder, l'icône disparait...
auriez-vous une solution pour que mes icônes apparaissent dans la barre latérale?
merci


----------



## erobinsonn01 (6 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà l'alternative à mirage qui comme vous le savez ne fontionne pas sur maverick.

Il vous faudra l'application DockMob et suivre les instructions de cette vidéo. C'est en anglais mais le suivi écran permettra au non anglophones de comprendre aisément :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch6PCMRgNgY

Cela prend 3 minutes si suivez correctement les instructions.

Bonne journée.

Eb


----------



## Letabilis (20 Avril 2014)

Ca y est enfin une solution simple et *GRATUITE* pour un dock transparent sous Mavericks !!!

Et ça se passe ici


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

J'ai découvert aujourd'hui une application pour modifier l'apparence du Dock comme avant Mountain Lion.

Il s'agit de Dockify, un aperçu de ce que ça peut donner.

Téléchargez des Docks ici.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

Deux mises à jour, .

cDock est entré en bêta 4, les nouveautés.

Flavours lui passe en 1.1.11 et corrige de nombreux bugs.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Flavours a été mis à jour, ils ont réglé des fuites de mémoire critiques sur plusieurs applications.

Intéressante mise à jour, quand on sait que ce genre d'application a souvent des problème sur ce point.


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Mai 2014)

CDock en version 4 : mais encore du mal à maintenir le dock 2D au démarrage.
LiteIcon toujours au top et Flavours un délice !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

stéphane83 a dit:


> CDock en version 4 : mais encore du mal à maintenir le dock 2D au démarrage.
> LiteIcon toujours au top et Flavours un délice !



Content de voir un utilisateur satisfait .

Pour cDock il est encore tout jeune et en développement donc c'est assez normal .

Par curiosité tu utilises quel thème pour Flavours ? .


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Content de voir un utilisateur satisfait .
> 
> Pour cDock il est encore tout jeune et en développement donc c'est assez normal .
> 
> Par curiosité tu utilises quel thème pour Flavours ? .



Je me suis lancé dans une petite personnalisation de mon iMac depuis l'article sur le thème 10.10 d'Olivier Du Sud que je trouve très agréable à utiliser.
J'utilise donc le thème Flavours "iOS 7 For mac" d'Olivier Du Sud.
Ensuite j'ai remplacé la plupart des icônes trouvées sur Deviant Art dans le style iOS 7.
Il est vrai que cdock est récent et en développement mais c'est déjà pas mal.
Sinon, Il existe une autre manière pour un dock 2 D en fait qui est très stable trouvée sur internet sur la chaîne Youtube "JM et son Mac"
Il suffit d'installer SMBL de glisser dans le dossier pluggin un bundle contenu dans l'application cdock et de glisser un script dans les programmes à lancer en ouverture de session.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Merci de l'astuce .

N'hésite pas à poster ton bureau .


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci de l'astuce .
> 
> N'hésite pas à poster ton bureau .



Quel service fiable et sans pub pour poster les photos me conseilles tu?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Toile Libre par exemple.


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Mai 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Toile Libre par exemple.



Merci Corentin tu es aussi "passionné" par la customisation?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Depuis 2002, et un pack de customization complet pour Windows XP SNOW.E 2 :





Oui je personnalise énormément mon ordinateur personnel .


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Mai 2014)

cDock pas en version 4.2 avec notamment des modèles full dock.
Cette version devient très stable


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Juin 2014)

Cdock saute à sa version 5.
LiteIcon en version 3.2.


----------



## Caliao (9 Juin 2014)

Merci de l'information pour cDock Stéphane!


----------



## Ladypotsy (8 Août 2015)

Je suis passée sur yosemite puis sur el capitan. Quelle fut ma déception lorsque je me suis aperçue qu ils n étaient plus compatible ni pour cdock ni pour flavours ! Donc je pense sérieusement à downgrader sur Mavericks.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Août 2015)

Bonjour *Lady*.

J'ai deux informations qui peuvent t'intéresser :

*- a) *Concernant «Flavours» : ses développeurs, après constat que leur logiciel «Flavours 1» (= "Classic") n'était plus supporté sous «Yosemite», ont remis en chantier leur copie et produit une nouvelle mouture exclusivement dédiée à «Yosemite». Il s'agit de ☞*Flavours 2 lite*☜ (modérément payante : 5€ en licence complète, 2,5€ en mode mise-à-jour d'une licence antérieure pour «Flavours 1»).

Je te confirme que l'application fonctionne parfaitement sous «Yosemite». Mais elle présente la limitation suivante : 128 thèmes seulement sont embarqués d'office dans une Bibliothèque de l'application, sans que les anciens fichiers de thèmes .flavours appartenant à la Bibliothèque de l'ancien logiciel customisée par l'utilisateur ne puissent être récupérés (format incompatible) --> donc : ça marche sous «Yosemite», mais on n'a plus le choix que parmi les 128 thèmes retenus.

Par contre, les développeurs annoncent que l'application n'est pas supportée sous «El Capitan» et ne sera pas mise-à-niveau. Ce n'est pas une question de codage selon eux, c'est dû au protocole de sécurité SIP mis-en-place dès le démarrage de l'OS sous «El Capitan» qui "tue" la possibilité pour leur logiciel d'administrer le Mac. Ils sont donc décidé de jeter l'éponge.

--------------------​
*- b) *Concernant «cDock» : il existe actuellement un "workaround" (un contournement) qui permet de retrouver sous «Yosemite 10.10.4» le «Dock» en 3D (effet de fuite en perspective). Si tu es intéressée par cette opération (qui marche impeccablement : je te le confirme d'expérience), je te signale le petit topo que j'ai rédigé pour expliquer la manip : ☞*Yos 10.10.4 tue cDock*☜. Ça peut paraître une cascade d'opérations à rallonges, mais une fois mis en place, c'est tout à fait stable et on l'oublie...

Par contre, je ne suis pas parvenu à le faire fonctionner sous «El Capitan», mais l'OS est toujours une : "Developer bêta" (chez moi) et le développeur de «cDock» n'a peut-être pas dit son dernier mot...

--------------------
​☞ en résumé : tu pourrais rétrograder à «Yosemite» sans problème concernant «cDock» et avec seulement une limitation à 128 thèmes concernant «Flavours 2 lite» (+ le paiement de 2,5 piastres) ; par contre, en ce qui concerne «El Capitan», rien n'est fait...


----------



## Letabilis (12 Août 2015)

Bonjour les amis,

Alors effectivement le passage à El Capitan a posé quelques soucis ^^
L'utilisation de cDock, ou simplement le fait de changer une icône d'une application système devient plus compliqué.

Comme expliqué sur cet article de MacG pour l'activation du TRIM, ce qui pose problème dès qu'on touche d'un peu trop prêt notre OS c'est un petit mécanisme de sécurité appelé Rootless.

Il vous suffit donc de le désactiver, faire vos custos et le réactiver 
Vous pouvez soit passer par le terminal comme expliqué dans l'article cité, ou pour ceux à qui ça fait peur :

- Démarrez votre ordi en mode recovery (en maintenant appuyé CMD + R au démarrage)
- Après avoir sélectionné la langue rendez-vous dans les utilitaires (via le lien utilitaires dans la barre de menu) puis dans "Configuration de sécurité"
- Décochez la case que vous verrez (Enforce System Integrity Protection) puis confirmez.
- Votre mac va redémarrer et vous pourrez faire toutes les custos que vous aviez l'habitude de faire (pour peu que les applis que vous utilisez soient compatibles)
- Une fois que tout est fait, il vous suffit de refaire la manip et de recocher la case que vous avez décoché.

Du coup, dans sa dernière version, cDock fonctionne apparemment très bien.

Bonne custo


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2015)

*Letabilis*.

Lire ta déclaration finale :



Letabilis a dit:


> Du coup, dans sa dernière version, cDock fonctionne apparemment très bien.



m'a intrigué, parce que je n'arrivais pas à faire fonctionner l'option 3-D du «Dock» par «cDock» dans ma version de test d'«El Capitan», tout en ayant l'impression d'avoir neutralisé la protection rootless au préalable.

J'étais, de fait, passé par la commande dans le «Terminal» :


```
sudo nvram boot-args="kext-dev-mode=1 rootless=0"
```
 et lorsque, à fin de vérification, je passais la commande informative :


```
nvram boot-args
```
 j'obtenais en retour un :


```
rootless=0
```
 me signalant que le protocole rootless [restriction des droits root dans l'OS] se trouvait bien affecté de la valeur "0", càd. neutralisé en NVRAM. Pourquoi alors aucune version de «cDock», même les plus récentes, ne produisait-elle l'effet attendu de restaurer l'effet 3-D du «Dock» dans «El Capitan» ?

Cette histoire de commande dans le «Terminal» m'avait fait oublier le nouvel utilitaire de la «Recovery HD 10.11» : la «Configuration de Sécurité» (Security Configuration.app) évoquée dans ton message qui a fait office de "piqûre de rappel" opportune. J'ai donc par curiosité démarré sur la «Recovery HD 10.11» et j'ai lancé cet utilitaire. Quel n'a pas été mon étonnement de voir que, dans sa fenêtre, la case correspondant à l'option : "_Enforce System Integrity Protection_" (= activer le SIP) se trouvait *cochée* alors même qu'en revenant au «Terminal» de la même «Recovery HD 10.11», une commande informative me redonnait toujours un : rootless=0 parmi les boot-args de la NVRAM (arguments de _boot_ communiqués par l'EFI au boot_loader : boot.efi et de là passés comme flags au kernel).

J'ai décoché ladite case : "_Enforce System Integrity Protection_", càd. désactivé le SIP conformément au protocole Apple et après re-démarrage sur mon «El Capitan», je n'ai effectivement plus rencontré de problèmes pour restaurer l'effet 3-D du «Dock» grâce à «cDock». Un point additionnel curieux : aussi longtemps que j'étais en mode "rootless=0" en NVRAM mais sans avoir désactivé le SIP selon le protocole Apple, «cDock» ne cessait pas, à chaque démarrage sur «El Capitan», de télécharger une nouvelle MÀJ du logiciel (la 9.5) sans qu'apparemment rien ne s'installe jamais. Et l'effet 3-D plantait toujours aussi lamentablement.

☞ Le phénomène curieux que je viens de décrire ci-dessus suffit déjà pour permettre d'envisager la conjecture suivante : il y a plus dans le SIP mis en place par Apple qu'un simple boot-args = "rootless=1" en NVRAM, et corrélativement, instruire en NVRAM un boot-args = "rootless=0" n'abolit pas l'autorité du protocole SIP activé par défaut. Je n'ai pas pour l'instant scruté de plus près les tenants et aboutissants de ce protocole SIP (j'installe une _bêta_ de l'OS en chantier par curiosité sur une partition de disque expérimentale qui n'est jamais ma partition-Système régulière, aussi ai-je toujours la flemme d'y recourir - n'étant pas développeur, et, en tant qu'utilisateur, trouvant que se mettre à fonctionner "réellement" sur une _bêta_ à peine sortie du nouvel OS en chantier aboutit à un effet pervers : à savoir, ne jamais plus opérer dans un OS abouti et débogué, puisqu'une _bêta_ sort toujours au moment où l'OS officiel en est à peine à sa MÀJ n°3 en général, càd. encore loin de son régime de croisière --> par voie de conséquence, un utilisateur avide de mode va toujours essuyer les plâtres des versions "OS X client" n°1-2_"OS X+1 _bêta_"1-5_"OS X+1 client n°1-2 etc..., sans jamais profiter d'un Système pleinement débogué : OS X n°4-5 --> OS X+1 n°4-5). Je subodore pour l'instant qu'il y a dans le SIP davantage de flags passés au kernel au démarrage qu'impliqué dans le : "rootless=1" qui n'est peut-être que la partie émergée de l'iceberg. À suivre...


----------

